# pics from work - load warning



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

here are a few of the things we have at the place I work


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thx for sharing innes.










what are those?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

What are those sharks?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The cichlid tank is sweet


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The cichlid tank is sweet


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

awsome pics man thanks for sharing


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Dammm.... You guys have sturgen there. I used to have a coldwater tank with a 8" sturgen. He was pretty neat to watch. He unfortunately died of a tapeworm infection. Probably had it all along.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Petsmart or petco?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

What kind of fish are these?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

killerbee said:


> What kind of fish are these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That are sturgeons.

Those puffers are so SWEET. Thnx for sharing


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

None opf kitties









Thats not a chain store is it? They usually dont sell Marines.

--Dan


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> thx for sharing innes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


american flag fish











kove32 said:


> What are those sharks?
> [snapback]1042449[/snapback]​


black red-tailed sharks and black sharks (sharks by common name only) but your most likely thinking of the stergeon which are not a shark, but are related to them.



jan said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of fish are these?
> ...


yes stergeons, and thanks for the nice words about our puffers



DannyBoy17 said:


> None opf kitties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes a chain store, but not petsmart or petco, I work for Dobbies garden centre in the aquatic department, and no kitties, but we do sell cat food and cat beds.

I would not work for petsmart or petco because there ethics suck.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those are some nice apistos


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, Jan and Innes...those stergeons look badass







-- i think i read they get big though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

some stergeon can become 9+ meters but this species get to only 1m


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Innes said:


> some stergeon can become 9+ *meters* but this species get to only 1m
> [snapback]1043517[/snapback]​


Are you serious?

--Dan


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

they can become one of the largest freshwater fish.

the type sold in lfs' are called stertlets, they are a smaller species then atlantic or beluga, i have a had some in the past but they are quite fragile in aquaria and died. You can get them fully black, with a light underside, or black, but with the tips of their ridges white, then they are called diamond startlets. I am gettin another one quite soon, will post pics.

CT


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

found some pics:

View attachment 63141


View attachment 63142


View attachment 63143


I know they can get up to over 13' and weigh more than half a ton, 9m sounds a bit ott tho.

edit: have just read that beluga sturgeon can reach 30' adult length. pretty huge.

CT


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

dang those are some big ass fish...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice tetroadon nigroviridis and figure eights as well.


----------

